# I'm sorry...



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

..but it had to be mentioned in it's own thread. Kobe scored 62 points....through 3 quarters. Phil Jackson felt sorry for the Mavs and kept Kobe out of the 4th quarter, but damn he was absolutely spanked the Mavs tonight. I mean, you can't get a combined 9 points from your starting wing players and allow one wing player from the other team to score 62 points.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> ..but it had to be mentioned in it's own thread. Kobe scored 62 points....through 3 quarters. Phil Jackson felt sorry for the Mavs and kept Kobe out of the 4th quarter, but damn he was absolutely spanked the Mavs tonight. I mean, you can't get a combined 9 points from your starting wing players and allow one wing player from the other team to score 62 points.



Funny thing is Phil said just now at the press conference he asked Kobe at the 9 minute time out in the fourth if he wanted to go back in, and Kobe said whatever you think is best, and Phil said "were up by 30" and Kobe said your right and didnt go back in the game...

That was a nice mature attitude, but god did I want Kobe to go for 80... He was only 7 points from beating Chamberlin for most ever by a Laker... and that was by the 3rd on 50 percent shooting....


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah gotta hand it to Kobe tonight. He was simply a stud tonight. I'm pretty sure Avery will reprimand and advise his team to concentrate on the next 2 games though. This game doesn't define the season that they are having right now. They'll look to comeback and somehow win the last game against LA this year on Feb. 7th.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

A loss here or there won't hurt us, plus unless they can turn themselves into a top caliber team Lakers might not even make the playoffs in the west


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Not much that can really be said. Kobe had a career night. Obviously it sucks when it happens against us, but I guess every team has this happen to them at some time.

I hope the boys are embarrassed about this to be honest. Hopefully this will fuel a fire in them.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Mavs really let me down  ...I thought they could beat the Lakers coz Rox did it without Yao.
but the result is...I lost my vCash  . Kobe is just not human!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

What is it with the Lakers and there hold on the Mavs?!!!


----------



## Jorbroni (Nov 24, 2004)

I wonder what did Avery Johnson tell his team after that loss? I'm pretty sure that it was not a happy environment.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> What is it with the Lakers and there hold on the Mavs?!!!


I have no idea it seems that everytime they meet Lakers really want to beat them down


----------

